# Puppy biting his own tail.



## RebeccaSierra24 (Jul 25, 2011)

This seems like it would be a bad thing for him to do. He sometimes bites himself if he can't reach his tail.

Anyone else having this problem? Is this bad?

I've been replacing his body with a toy but he gets bored and bites his tail again..


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

have you checked him for fleas or spoken with your vet about it? Tail chasing can be a damaging OCD behavior so distracting him with toys instead is a good start. Talk to your vet and see what they say.


----------



## RebeccaSierra24 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just looked at his tail. Seems to be some brown/white flakes on one localized spot. Couldn't find it anywhere else on his tail or body. 

Sound like anything?
There are no fleas.
I'll be going to the vet if he keeps going or if it worsens.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

what you're seeing could easily be flea dirt or he could have very dry skin. Just like us, when their skin dries out they get itchy too. Hope your vet has some ideas.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

my puppy does the same thing-he will sometimes chase his tail in circles and then sort of bite it. I add eggs and yogurt to his diet and the itching has stopped-but like someone posted earlier this can turn into a horrible HORRIBLE OCD habbit and should be stopped immedietely. When my pup does it I now correct first and then distract with a toy. I want him to know that it's bad and I don't want him doing it...but he's 7 months now..if he was younger I would just distract with a toy at first.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this can develop into a real horrible compulsive problem --- don't encourage it by making him "do the trick" don't laugh . This is behavioural , not fleas , or diet. I know of dogs that have damaged themselves so much that the tail has been amputated and the dog stills tries to catch a phantom tail.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## RebeccaSierra24 (Jul 25, 2011)

He hasn't done it for a while (THANK GOD!!). However, he still keeps biting/niggling/nibbling on his legs..

Any idea why he'd be doing this? Or would it be the same reason to chase his tail?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

depends on what you are describing.

There is also flank sucking - same obsessive compulsive action. Dog Compulsive Behavior – Spinning, Tail Chasing, Pacing more Types, Symptoms and Treatments on MedicineNet

Compulsive, Sterotypic and Displacement Behaviors in Dogs and Cats - My Pets Pages

contact the breeder and ask them whether either parent dog had any repetitive behaviour . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm no expert but about 12 years ago...I had a puppy that displayed this behaviour.
We also thought that we could "fix" the behaviour by doing many of the things already mentioned. Puppy was checked by vet for any underlying problem....there was no medical reason for the behaviour.
After months of trying to "redirect" the compulsive response to bite & chase the tail.....we put the young dog down.
Out of a litter of 11 puppies....it was the only pup to ever display any compulsive disorder. Mother was bred once more by us.....no other pups exhibited any such behaviors.
This behaviour can be very destructive, horrible for the dog & escalate in intensity.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

IMO, the main cause of this type of behavior is lack of exercise. 

Yes, there are those odd cases where the dog is just wrong in the head, but mainly it is a young dog with a lot of energy, (maybe also dog who has a hard time with self-control) that is not getting the physical and mental workout he/she needs.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not necessarily a lack of exercise anymore than grimy hands are at the root of obsessive compulsive hand washing .
What is the explanation for flank sucking . The acts are addictive stress releases which become stressors. 
If you have a doggy chiropractor near by have them go over the back making sure there is not a pinched nerve . 
Give the dog a good grooming , good shampoo.
Put an elizabethan collar (cone) on the dog to see if not seeing the tail curtails the behaviour.
Give the dog a good diet , omega 3 rich (anti inflammatory)
Do everything you can to get at the root of the problem only then can you proceed with treatment - calmative formulae or medications or other options .

good luck
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This is a new poster with a brand new baby puppy. I think it is very good for people to know the dangers of OCD in this breed. 

But I think sometimes puppies have parasites and worms that create a big interest in that area. Those things crawling around can really get itchy I bet! Since it is a new puppy a vet visit (using precautions - I don't know how big a deal parvo is in your part of the world) is in order any way. Bring a fresh fecal sample in with you. 

It is also a sign of pain or discomfort - vet can palpate/move around to see if he has any pain. 

For older pups/dogs it can also be a sign of full anal glands. 

If you rule out all of that, plus the fleas, then start working on the baby's behavior. He's 8 weeks?

Good luck at the vet!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Make sure that
The dog has no allergy problems or other skin problems
The dog is well exercised multiple times per day
The dog is on a 'good' diet
The dog is mentally challenged
The dog is brushed daily
The dog is flea-free
..... all of these to make sure his physical health is cared for
Observe for other OCD behavior besides tail-chasing


----------



## RebeccaSierra24 (Jul 25, 2011)

Seems like a trip to the vet is in order! I've gone over his body and haven't seen any fleas. But, he is very fluffy so they could be hiding. 
His diet is good (expensive too!!), specially designed for large breed puppies.
I'll book him in for early next week when I can get someone to give me a lift.

It seems like flank suckling is almost exclusive to dobermans... very odd

thanks for the help everyone!


----------

